

Why You Should Get an MBA - hrasyid
https://medium.com/p/b894e3fb68be

======
methenyfan
Entertaining read, but many of the arguments are unfair. Two Chicago-Booth
School of Business professors won the 2013 Economics Nobel Prize, as numerous
business school professors have in the past. Just because they are not coding
iPhone apps doesn't mean they aren't contributing value to the world. Google,
Amazon, IDEO and Apple are among the leading givers of jobs at top b-schools
now, so it's mindlessly cynical to say that everyone's becoming a consultant
or banker. Lastly, the writer of the article runs a paid 12-week
entrepreneurship bootcamp, which is his axe to grind against MBA programs.
It's great to run a unique and much-needed program such as this, but it's not
great to make your little kindergarten setup the centre of the universe.

~~~
skinnerlayne
Somebody seems to lack an appreciation for satire. Probably a B-School grad.

